# Alexander James guitars - What do you think? New kid on the block.



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey all!

I am a new user here. Been reading for a long time but not posting. I am a guitar collector and I figured this would be a great place to start.

Have you all ever heard of 'Alexander James Guitars'? I seen a listing for him in 2011 Montreal Guitar festival. I was going to go but couldn't make the show.
http://www.salondeguitaredemontreal.com/exhibitors/exhibitor.aspx?id=1337

That's where I first learnt about him but I guess he will be at 2012 Montreal Guitar festival as well. I really want to make it to see his stuff in person.
His designs are so different compared to the norm. of popular guitars.

I also read a little forum post about him over at The Gear Page:
http://www.thegearpage.net/board//showthread.php?t=1025101

Tell me what you guys think. Any of you have his guitars, message me please.

Here is his website & facebook for all you guys that don't know about him yet.
www.alexanderjamesguitars.com
www.facebook.com/alexanderjamesguitars

Thanks for any help.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I've never played or seen his guitars in person but the styling is just not for me.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The logo is cute. With that styling he should stick to basses...........


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Meh.........


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Hey all!Have you all ever heard of 'Alexander James Guitars'?


Welcome to the forum as a member Vegeta. I asked the very same question a few months back. Needless to say, I'm interested in these guitars. I didn't get a lot of information on that quest but my intrigue remains. If you dredge up any more information pls post as I'll swing by to check it out.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Vegeta said:


> That's where I first learnt about him but I guess he will be at 2012 Montreal Guitar festival as well. I really want to make it to see his stuff in person.


His shop is in Peterborough .... I don't imagine it would be too difficult for you to see his stuff in person locally.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Latiator said:


> Welcome to the forum as a member Vegeta. I asked the very same question a few months back. Needless to say, I'm interested in these guitars. I didn't get a lot of information on that quest but my intrigue remains. If you dredge up any more information pls post as I'll swing by to check it out.


 
I have been posting around different forums trying to get information. I actually have caught up with one customer he built a custom for. I found the post earlier today. It was about a left handed custom he did. The review was done in a forum (about left handed guitars) and the customer seemed quite pleased. I am kicking myself now because I can't find the dang post any more.

His facebook page is quite awesome. Seeing as how I am really considering one of his guitars, it really allows you to look inside the company.
www.facebook.com/alexanderjamesguitars

He is working on a Ebony topped (and ebony back) hollowbody/ semi acoustic right now. (I am very interested)


I found this posting about him on the gear page (where I have also inquired about him)
I have heard about Doug Kauer and I am pretty sure he is a well respected luthier. He seems to really like Alexander James Guitars.
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?p=12375805


I also found some stuff about him trickled on another sites.
http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_a1.htm


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Those are some great links, thanks. The Facebook page led to an article that Premier Guitar did on Alexander James Guitars: http://digital.premierguitar.com/premierguitar/201109_1/?fm=2#pg236


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

they're nice lookin instruments. i'd like to see one in person, just out of curiosity


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am a Reverend and Schecter player so oddball designs appeal to me. There are elements of the guitars I dig. There is one on the Facebook page with some crazy looking F-hole design I really like. But, I don't like the horn designs. They just don't match up with the rest of the guitar in each case in my opinion. Most of this design looks cool to me, the horns look like an afterthought though.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

torndownunit said:


> I am a Reverend and Schecter player so oddball designs appeal to me. There are elements of the guitars I dig. There is one on the Facebook page with some crazy looking F-hole design I really like. But, I don't like the horn designs. They just don't match up with the rest of the guitar in each case in my opinion. Most of this design looks cool to me, the horns look like an afterthought though.


 
I am extremely interested in that guitar. I do some lathe woodworking myself so I know a bit about woods. This guy is crazy! Ebony on the top and back? Where the heck did he get Ebony wide enough for that?
It will probably sound amazing.

I personally think the horns suit the guitar. When I think about a big bodied ES-335 the 'horns' are usually slightly symmetrical looking. I think he tried to accomplish that look. The body has a forward motion to it though so some adjustment had to of been done to the horns.

I don't even want to see the finished product. I will probably have to sell a guitar to get his Ebony Hollowbody in my possession. 

The Macassar Ebony guitar he built is absolutely beautiful. I am still kicking myself that he sold it and I did not jump on it. Lucky b$#%^[email protected] is probably enjoying that work of art right now.

Have you guys seen this guitar? 


http://alexanderjamesguitars.com/ursa.php


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Latiator said:


> Those are some great links, thanks. The Facebook page led to an article that Premier Guitar did on Alexander James Guitars: http://digital.premierguitar.com/premierguitar/201109_1/?fm=2#pg236


He also has an amazing video demo of his Xylon African Blackwood guitar. Sounds unreal.
I hear he is young! And he builds guitars like that? I wish I had that talent.

[video=youtube;RQWTUITF5AM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=RQWTUITF5AM[/video]


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Have you guys seen this guitar?
> 
> 
> http://alexanderjamesguitars.com/ursa.php


Yep! the Ursa is arguably my favourite...that's right, I'm arguing with myself.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> He also has an amazing video demo of his Xylon African Blackwood guitar. Sounds unreal.
> I hear he is young! And he builds guitars like that? I wish I had that talent.


Great demo video. Yes, the builder's in his early 20's!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hum..i can't talk about how they play or sound...but design wise...i'de say it's a total miss for me. Thing is...been a luthier, even the best one there is, does'nt make one a designer. THe design would be enough to put me away right now.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

While I applaud his efforts, you can clearly see that at a young age and without the benefit of experience, it’s pretty hard to design a guitar, and I don’t think anyone with that little work experience has a “vast” knowledge as mentioned on his site. 



His woodworking skills seem alright but I bet those guitars weigh over 10 pounds and to me they one in the video sound like schitt.



It’s all part of the learning process and I’m sure we’ll see more of his work in the future, but for now IMO those guitars are not nice to look at.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm with both Jimmy and Alain on this. These guitars do nothing for me and I wonder why you folks are all gaga about their design. Dagmar, Trussart, plenty of other imaginative and innovative luthiers, including many who displayed at the The Montreal Guitar show last year and will be there this year have some terrific new axes, using phenomenal workmanship and new construction techniques and materials.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Alex Csank said:


> I'm with both Jimmy and Alain on this. These guitars do nothing for me and I wonder why you folks are all gaga about their design. Dagmar, Trussart, plenty of other imaginative and innovative luthiers, including many who displayed at the The Montreal Guitar show last year and will be there this year have some terrific new axes, using phenomenal workmanship and new construction techniques and materials.


I just like some design elements. I like the f-holes and the offset body quite a bit. But I am a fan off some oddball designs. Different people like the look of different things. I am definitely not 'gaga' over it though. And as someone else mentioned, I'd take a guess that it's as heavy as a boar anchor.

But,the bigger issue is the guitar sounds like garbage in that video.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

IMO I think it is great he is not doing a Les Paul copy or a tele copy. There are too many luthiers doing copies. 
Why would you want a copy when you can buy the real thing? Why would you want to spend all your time as a luthier only making copies.
Maybe you don't like the sound that Fender is doing for their Tele's now and you want your own custom Tele but if that is the case then why the heck are you interested in a Tele?

Ya he has a bass that is based after a Jazz bass but come on, guitars need to finally rise up from not really changing for over 50 years. 
It seems that the bass world is starting to evolve. I think guitars should start evolving as well.

Have some imagination. Use different woods other than Maple and Mahogany. Those woods are mainly used because they sound pretty decent but are cheap dollar wise.

The problem with guitarists now a days is they are like grumpy old men. None of them want to try different food other then their steak and potatoes and if you even tell them there are things like Indian, Japanese and Mexican food they go into a fit. 

I was very interested about what you guys were saying on the weight of the African Blackwood guitar so I emailed him finally with that one question. 
The weight was right on the money with any of the pre-year 2000 Les Pauls.

Here is the answer:

Hey Jim, 

Thanks for your question.

The Xylon African Blackwood guitar is lightly chambered and weighs in at 9.4lbs

If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask.

*[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]Alexander James Colarossi**[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif] [/FONT]**[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]
Head Luthier[/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]Alexander James Custom Guitars[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]
**[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]www.alexanderjamesguitars.com[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*www.facebook.com/AlexanderJamesGuitars[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif][FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]Peterborough, Ontario, Canada**[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif].


[/FONT][/FONT]*
[/FONT]


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Vegata...you certainly don't have to justify your taste in guitars to us. If you like what this guy is doing, then you should definitely lay down the cash to support his efforts. 

I'm not a fan of the "hippy sandwich" guitars myself....just not rock and roll enough for me


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Scottone said:


> Hey Vegata...you certainly don't have to justify your taste in guitars to us. If you like what this guy is doing, then you should definitely lay down the cash to support his efforts.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the "hippy sandwich" guitars myself....just not rock and roll enough for me



Hahahahahaha. That was good. I like that one. The "hippy sandwich".

Ya, I hear ya. Just wanted to state my opinion.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Ahh...that explains it. Peterborough is not far from Lindsay. The long shadow of Joe Lado is a powerful force of darkness, indeed.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Vegeta said:


> Hahahahahaha. That was good. I like that one. The "hippy sandwich".
> 
> Ya, I hear ya. Just wanted to state my opinion.


I wish I had come up with that term...think its in reference to the laminated body guitars that Jerry Garcia used in later years


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> Ahh...that explains it. Peterborough is not far from Lindsay. The long shadow of Joe Lado is a powerful force of darkness, indeed.


There are more than a few builders in the Patch ...


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> There are more than a few builders in the Patch ...


Please name them. I would like a list. Very interested. Websites too if possible.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Vegeta said:


> Please name them. I would like a list. Very interested. Websites too if possible.


There are the guys at "Hank to Hendrix"


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Vegeta said:


> Please name them. I would like a list. Very interested. Websites too if possible.


http://hank2hendrix.com/ - Royden's Custom Pearl Deluxe made me laugh out loud - brilliant!

http://jklado.com/ - The third leg of the Bernie Rico / Alembic stool. The man's a legend, and the wind cries .....Kovacic


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hum..why make copies?..cause that's what folks like..and want...quite simple really. 

Has to having some imagination...it's not something given to everyone...clearly not to this fellow. THey are using Maple and Mahogany cause it works both in look..and tone. The first mistake you can do is trying to re event the wheel. if you're using Exotic wood just for the hell of it...does'nt make sens either.



Vegeta said:


> IMO I think it is great he is not doing a Les Paul copy or a tele copy. There are too many luthiers doing copies.
> Why would you want a copy when you can buy the real thing? Why would you want to spend all your time as a luthier only making copies.
> Maybe you don't like the sound that Fender is doing for their Tele's now and you want your own custom Tele but if that is the case then why the heck are you interested in a Tele?
> 
> ...


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

al3d said:


> Hum..why make copies?..cause that's what folks like..and want...quite simple really.


This is true but should have absolutely no bearing on the luthiers who want to create a newish design.



al3d said:


> Has to having some imagination...it's not something given to everyone...clearly not to this fellow. THey are using Maple and Mahogany cause it works both in look..and tone. The first mistake you can do is trying to re event the wheel. if you're using Exotic wood just for the hell of it...does'nt make sens either.





Alex Csank said:


> I'm with both Jimmy and Alain on this. These guitars do nothing for me and I wonder why you folks are all gaga about their design. Dagmar, Trussart, plenty of other imaginative and innovative luthiers, including many who displayed at the The Montreal Guitar show last year and will be there this year have some terrific new axes, using phenomenal workmanship and new construction techniques and materials.


Wow guys, I couldn't disagree more. I applaud his efforts to create something new and abstract that not all people dig, that's what artists do! Also, I'll have to be honest here, it was the first I had heard of Dagmar and Trussart guitars that Alex had pointed out so I checked 'em out. Dagmar guitars would tickle my fancy if it weren't for the lightning F-holes and I found Trussart guitars to be Zemaitis taken one step further, I'll stick with the latter, thanks.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Latiator said:


> Wow guys, I couldn't disagree more. I applaud his efforts to create something new and abstract that not all people dig, that's what artists do! Also, I'll have to be honest here, it was the first I had heard of Dagmar and Trussart guitars that Alex had pointed out so I checked 'em out. Dagmar guitars would tickle my fancy if it weren't for the lightning F-holes and I found Trussart guitars to be Zemaitis taken one step further, I'll stick with the latter, thanks.


I don't really know what you would be arguing with me for, but I suppose you're welcome to do so. I applaud folks who are doing new things with guitars, and said so when I was writing about just those two examples of modern and innovative luthiers of many which came to mind - and by the way, those two are both absolutely excellent luthiers who are renowned and very well-respected for their superb guitars. I was merely pointing out that I don't find this dudes work all that spectacular, new or innovative, particularly when the guitar's sound wasn't all that great either (as expressed by others here). I wish him the best of luck....I just don't see his stuff as all that fabulous or new.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

I wasn't arguing with you Alex, a friendly debate my friend. Additionally, I wasn't putting down the alternate brands you had suggested just merely stating that I don't quite fancy their styles. It is difficult to articulate the subtleties between debate and argument so my apologies.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Latiator said:


> I wasn't arguing with you Alex, a friendly debate my friend. Additionally, I wasn't putting down the alternate brands you had suggested just merely stating that I don't quite fancy their styles. It is difficult to articulate the subtleties between debate and argument so my apologies.


Hmmm...well, alrighty then. I really have no problem with argument...I just couldn't figure out why you were 'debating' with me, as I saw that we were mostly in agreement.

By the way, it's also perfectly OK that you "don't quite fancy" anybody's styles. I just pointed out that those guys were just two examples (of many) truly innovative and unusual well-known modern-day luthiers.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

al3d said:


> Hum..why make copies?..cause that's what folks like..and want...quite simple really.
> 
> Has to having some imagination...it's not something given to everyone...clearly not to this fellow. THey are using Maple and Mahogany cause it works both in look..and tone. The first mistake you can do is trying to re event the wheel. if you're using Exotic wood just for the hell of it...does'nt make sens either.




That mentality stops the world from moving on.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Latiator said:


> This is true but should have absolutely no bearing on the luthiers who want to create a newish design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I applaud him as well.
Creating new things is what helps make discoveries. Hey, maybe Alexander is on to something. You all also have to understand that not all luthiers started out 'old' and 'reputable'. Everyone grows.

Look at Paul Reed Smith. Try and complain about his unique looking guitars, try and complain about his use of exotic woods (private stock) and his building methods.



Maybe we are looking at the next Paul Reed Smith?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> That mentality stops the world from moving on.


Not really...make something better...people will use it..make a weird shitty looking guitar with wood that are not know for their tonaly!....and you just get a piece of wood with strings. I checked the site...he's not putting prices either..that, usually indicate a BIG price tag


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> try and complain about his use of exotic woods (private stock) and his building methods.


huh..exotic wood?...Maple, Rosewood and Mohagany!..in another word..Les Paul.. his Building methods are identical to others as well..there ain't 100 ways of making something. 

Is it me or is this smelling like Spam more and more?


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

al3d said:


> huh..exotic wood?...Maple, Rosewood and Mohagany!..in another word..Les Paul.. his Building methods are identical to others as well..there ain't 100 ways of making something.
> 
> Is it me or is this smelling like Spam more and more?


Wow, you really sound like you have a hate on for this builder. Settle down. I was merely referencing Paul Reed Smith's greatness at being an entrepreneur.
If you knew anything about Paul Reed Smith you would know they use various Ebonies, Rosewoods and other exotics in their Private Stock (Ziricote, Limba, etc.) 


I guess I am just supportive towards young people actually trying to put forth effort into the world nowadays, that is all.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> huh..exotic wood?...Maple, Rosewood and Mohagany!..in another word..Les Paul.. his Building methods are identical to others as well..there ain't 100 ways of making something.
> 
> *Is it me or is this smelling like Spam more and more*?


I always try to be open minded on this forum, but it is indeed odd that 2 brand new posters are (a) plugging this brand so hard and (b) defending it so strongly against any critiques.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I always try to be open minded on this forum, but it is indeed odd that 2 brand new posters are (a) plugging this brand so hard and (b) defending it so strongly against any critiques.


If you're referring to me being brand new, I've been around since '07, joined around a year after you TDU lol. I can't speak for Vegeta but although my 'defensiveness' about the brand may look suspect, I've only been to the fella's website twice in my life. I just dig new things, Ontario born things, and "hippie sandwiches", that's all - :rockon:


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I think they're absolutely gorgeous! Tone is difficult to judge from one video since your amp/fingers/mileage will vary. There is lots of room for new designs and I'm just sick and tired of the same old same old. Looking at most manufacturers you'd think they fired their designers fifty years ago.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm sure i know a lot more about PRS then you might think..i've read all his books..videos..owns some PRS as well. 

Oh..and again....i call SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



Vegeta said:


> Wow, you really sound like you have a hate on for this builder. Settle down. I was merely referencing Paul Reed Smith's greatness at being an entrepreneur.
> If you knew anything about Paul Reed Smith you would know they use various Ebonies, Rosewoods and other exotics in their Private Stock (Ziricote, Limba, etc.)
> 
> 
> I guess I am just supportive towards young people actually trying to put forth effort into the world nowadays, that is all.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Well it might be spam, but even so, they'd be spamming schitt. 

At the end of the day saying that these guitars are visually impairing, use a construction method not conducive
to producing a good instrument, and don't sound good (pretty much not debatable as it's so bad not even in the realm) is not the same
as saying anyone is against any new design offering, against change, or against anything.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

I was only stating my opinion about a builder (trying to gather information) and not trying to create a massive argument. That's all.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*My 2 cents worth*

I havent met James but we have corresponded back and forth. We both use the same finishing system. I think it is very difficult to create a new design from the start as a new startup custom builder. It is real hard to come up with a body shape that is not somehow reflective of either fender teles strats or gibson es335 or lp's. Whatever one comes up with someone somewhere will say oh that shape is based off of a les paul. Almost all electric solid bodies will have the florentine cutout. So to be truly original the design most likely will be less recieved meaning less sales. People like familiarity. They dont want to be surprised too much. So for me I build guitars based on the fender designs less the headstock shape which is my own design. I do this for the reason that the designs is near perfect and is familiar. It will get my foot in the door to greater sales and when I have built up a reputation then I will introduce my designs and ideas. I have already designed tools for neckshaping that is somewhat new and I always strive to make my processes efficient.
What James is doing is quite something regardless of what I think. There is room for everybody. He may find the slog harder due to his originality. As for standard woods like maple or mahogany, it would be hard to make a neck out of pine or basswood just to be different. Certain things are tried and true and can be left as is.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I totally Agree with you Bill. The thing is..to get a name for yourself as a luthier, we all start with the Standards, why?, that's what people know and can compare it to and then compare our builds with the "name" ones. Starting off with all original stuff, business wise, is NOT a good way to start, very few sells will occure if you only do the original stuff that no one can relate to.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

al3d said:


> I totally Agree with you Bill. The thing is..to get a name for yourself as a luthier, we all start with the Standards, why?, that's what people know and can compare it to and then compare our builds with the "name" ones. Starting off with all original stuff, business wise, is NOT a good way to start, very few sells will occure if you only do the original stuff that no one can relate to.


I do understand that. Well, good luck to Alexander then.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the look of them but they do look heavy. The Macassar Ebony Ursa is intense but I shudder to think what it weighs, even chambered. In the end it's how a guitar feels and if I'm going to carry it on my shoulder for hours at a stretch it can't be heavy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> The Macassar Ebony Ursa is intense but I shudder to think what it weighs, even chambered. In the end it's how a guitar feels and if I'm going to carry it on my shoulder for hours at a stretch it can't be heavy.


 I hear ya. I built my Les Pat out of Mahogany with Purple heart cap. I had no choice but to hollow it out as 1/2" weighed more than the 1 3/4" mahogany. 

I am with you guys about starting up a guitar business. To me the ones making the $2k for a Tele are ones who have been at it for 10 to 15 yrs. Things have changed with the advent of CNC. There are just as many home guitar builders downloading Tele drawings as there are tinkerers looking to build something with their homebuilt $200 CNC machine. 

Coupled with the fact that you can buy a warrantied big named guitar for under $500 makes it a hard slog for most builders. PRS is also a good example how builders ..or... should we just say manufacturers built up their business on a unique product then in the name of profits ( and of course because of the now widespread use of CNC's) started to authorize offshore models. 

IMHO James or anyone starting should learn all the skills of a luthier as there is always need for a mechanic ( i.e bread and butter ). The big boys were in at the beginning and have made functional products that are HARD to improve on. I love Tele's plain and simple ... now if ya'll can make a cheap B3 and Leslie I am listening. There is actually a guy making Leslie cabinet parts.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

"







Originally Posted by *al3d* Hum..why make copies?..cause that's what folks like..and want...quite simple really. 

Has to having some imagination...it's not something given to everyone...clearly not to this fellow. THey are using Maple and Mahogany cause it works both in look..and tone. The first mistake you can do is trying to re event the wheel. if you're using Exotic wood just for the hell of it...does'nt make sens either.





That mentality stops the world from moving on."


Couldn't agree more. Henry Ford said "If I asked people what they wanted, they'd say a better horse." Innovators and entrepreneurs aren't interested in following the crowd or just giving people what they want. Give people what they NEED. I refuse to believe that the right answer to what an electric guitar should be was discovered in the '50s. Should EVERYONE be playing one of three or four designs? 

And I also agree with what Bill said. From a business standpoint, sticking to the tried and true makes a lot of sense. But sense aside, Mr James is already selling, and with national publicity, I'm sure he'll go far. 

I just sense too much jealousy here too. So he's young, so what?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Nick Burman said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that if the question is what do people think of a young new guitar builder coming up with new designs and construction methods, the answer seems to great, good for everyone.

If the question is what do you think of a specific guitar(s) as in the OP, then you have your answer. 

Failing that, why don’t you take a minute to explain how it really is, why it is that the trained eye doesn't like what it sees, or don’t and we’ll just chalk it up to petty jealousy...it'll be easier for you that way.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Nick Burman said:


> "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you Nick Burman. After a fair amount of research I am seeing that he is selling a lot. Looks like it is working for him.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Jimmy_D said:


> It seems that if the question is what do people think of a young new guitar builder coming up with new designs and construction methods, the answer seems to great, good for everyone.
> 
> If the question is what do you think of a specific guitar(s) as in the OP, then you have your answer.
> 
> Failing that, why don’t you take a minute to explain how it really is, why it is that the trained eye doesn't like what it sees, or don’t and we’ll just chalk it up to petty jealousy...it'll be easier for you that way.


Ya Nick, you do realize a lot of us giving opinions aren't guitar builders? Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I am pretty young... why would I care if he is young?

But beyond the appearance of the guitar I have a tough time seeing how anyone could think the guitar sounded good in that video. There are design elements I like, but that video completely turned me off. Maybe they do sound better than that, but I'd highly suggest he gets some better videos together if so.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Vegeta said:


> I agree with you Nick Burman. After a fair amount of research I am seeing that he is selling a lot. Looks like it is working for him.


Please pass a long the results of your research, it'll enlighten all of us. 

BTW I just noticed you're from Peterboro, same town as James, any connection to him? I mean if we're spamming here you might as well be upfront and TBH I wouldn't mind getting in on the action...


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> Ya Nick, you do realize a lot of us giving opinions aren't guitar builders? Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I am pretty young... why would I care if he is young?
> 
> But beyond the appearance of the guitar I have a tough time seeing how anyone could think the guitar sounded good in that video. There are design elements I like, but that video completely turned me off. Maybe they do sound better than that, but I'd highly suggest he gets some better videos together if so.


That style of playing doesn't really show off the tone of the guitar. I agree, he needs better sound samples if he wants to showcase their sound.


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

I think they're great looking guitars!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Actually, I kind of fancy them myself. :rockon:

Yep, the undisclosed price could be a bit scary.
I wonder what the price range is on these units?

So, he's local to you and you haven't contacted him yet, Vegeta? hmmmmm.....


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Yep, the undisclosed price could be a bit scary.
> I wonder what the price range is on these units?


From what I saw (I can't remember which link it was) they start at about $3000. They move north the more exotic of wood you use.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hoooooooweeeeeeee!


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Hoooooooweeeeeeee!


Yep! That about says it haha


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

sulphur said:


> Actually, I kind of fancy them myself. :rockon:
> 
> Yep, the undisclosed price could be a bit scary.
> I wonder what the price range is on these units?
> ...


I was originally just seeing if people had info on him. I have since contacted him.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Vegeta said:


> I was originally just seeing if people had info on him. I have since contacted him.


Cool. Just for info, or are you having one built?


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

sulphur said:


> Cool. Just for info, or are you having one built?


Currently just info. I am very interested in his Ebony Hollow body that he is currently building. I first saw it on his facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...67904031.21321.121064937904254&type=1&theater


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It seems that The 12th Fret deals these guitars, was this mentioned already?

This one is sold, but looks like they'll handle it.

http://www.12fret.com/content/2011/03/11/alexander-james-ursa-maple-guitar/

This is a nice freaking guitar!


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

sulphur said:


> It seems that The 12th Fret deals these guitars...This is a nice freaking guitar!


Ahh so they do. The Ursa is my favourite body style of the AJ guitars based on what I've seen. It has the elements of what I ordered in my Carvin a few months back, maple neck-through, ebony fretboard, maple top, locking tuners, recessed bridge and string-through body. I don't think I paid nearly what this Ursa is worth but then, mine wasn't hand-made per se.


----------

